# Portrait Professional



## Marc Lucas (Feb 7, 2013)

What are the thoughts of the board on Portrait Professional? I have only just started getting into more of the photography side of things because I come from a cameraman and video editor so still finding my feet with a lot of this kind of thing. Any one using PP with PS or standalone as a compliment to LR? Is there any other portrait software out there that I should look at or should be using?
I know a lot of this is personal preference so I will take on board any comments and suggestions.

Thanks


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 7, 2013)

I've played with it in the past.  If I was doing a lot of beauty or baby photos, I'd seriously consider it or Imagenomic's Portraiture.  They're good timesavers if you're doing a lot of facial retouching, but please don't let it turn people to plastic!


----------



## johnbeardy (Feb 7, 2013)

I know one or two people who really like Portrait Professional for general studio headshot work. They aren't making skin look plastic, thank goodness, but like it for reshaping noses and eyebrows and other nips and tucks. I've shown them how I do similar things in Photoshop (puppet warp, liquify etc) but they find PP quick and easy. So not a first hand recommendation, but it's a program worth keeping in mind.


----------



## pipnat51 (Jun 29, 2013)

I have just got Portrait Professional 11 Studio and it has downloaded into PSE11 but not into LR4.4 as well. It means that I have to access it by sending my photos into PSE for external editing and then accessing PP11 to carry out anything I want to do. In other words I can't get into it directly from LR. Has anyone got any ideas about this please?


----------



## Den (Jun 29, 2013)

In Lightroom, go to Edit>Preferences and set up there.


----------



## pipnat51 (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks Den but the only way to do that is by defining PP as the external editor and by doing this LR replaces PSE in being this. As I would use PSE more than PP I would rather keep it this way.


----------



## DaveS (Jun 30, 2013)

In the external edit section, in the bottom half of the dialog, you can add any number of additional external editors.   In the bottom section, use the choose button to find PP.  Once you have the settings how you want them, save the settings as a new preset (from the preset menu directly above the application choice).   Call it PP or something descriptive.   Then you can pick an image, and in the edit in section, you should see PP set up and ready to go.


Edited, cause I can't type today.


----------



## pipnat51 (Jul 1, 2013)

Hey Dave it worked! Many thanks .


----------



## DaveS (Jul 1, 2013)

Happy to see that you're good to go


----------

